# boarding up windows - practically for free



## djsprinklesnjo (Aug 25, 2016)

im not sure why the pics uploaded sideways but you get the idea. 

also i forgot to mention i painted the inset of the window black to give the illusion its a window. i made two of these and will leave the middle window open. i plan to have a projector for the middle window displaying images.


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## Dies Irae (Sep 21, 2012)

Great job! Storage is always a problem with props. I made mine a few years back and they hang on my fence in the back yard off season. I have metal hooks made of steel wire to attach it. They hang from the vinyl siding. I used 1X4 wood boards.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great!!! A must for next year..... I have some boxes...... great post tnx!


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

I intended to do this with the thinnest foam insulation. I got some 3/8" sheets, and ripped strips from it. Then I was gonna fasten them using Command Strips with Velcro, so they can be relocated each year.

I am definitely impressed with the cardboard version! Even thinner and flatter, and easier to store!


----------



## djsprinklesnjo (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone. We had terrible rain and winds Sunday night. But it held up very well. I'll post pics once their taken off the camera.


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh dang.... the rain on cardboard miiiiiight be a bad combination.....


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

Any ideas how to attach it to a brick wall?


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

3M Command Strips work on almost anything, if you push them in place long enough.

I would think maybe a dab of latex caulk, because it can be peeled off the brick afterward.

And of course, duck tape rope holds quite well, but depends on the brick itself. You can experiment.


----------

